# Car pulls left when braking. Ideas?



## St.Louis M3 (Jan 15, 2009)

My buddy has a '72 2002 which is experiencing a fairly strong pull to the left under braking. 
-Brake pads and shoes are in good order.
-No fluid leaks. 
-No apparent contamination to pads.
-Rotors have very little wear, no scoring.
-On jackstands we have tested that the calipers and pistons at least appear to all be moving. When an assistant presses on the brakes we can't manually turn the wheels.

Any ideas what else to look for?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## john calhoun (Aug 10, 2009)

*braking, pulls to side*

Hello, replace the flexible rubber hoses that go to the calipers.they should be the culprit.


----------



## St.Louis M3 (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks. Those had already been changed. 

But could be from a siezed rear drum brake cylinder we found. Replacing that today.


----------

